
Blue Planet II Comes to iPlayer in 4K High Dynamic Range - open-source-ux
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-42225220
======
QAPereo
Great, another wonderful thing that’s nearly impossible to enjoy abroad
because the BBC can’t figure out how to resolve their license issues and
international offerings.

~~~
gerdesj
I really hope you do get to see it. This is yet another ground breaker (BP1
was amazing).

I nearly fell off my seat when they managed to show footage that must have
been from a camera mounted on the back of a Sperm whale deep diving. They also
got one on an Orca. David Attenborough is a legend and provides the usual
authoritative voice over which instils a true sense of awe and wonder.

I wont go any further but it really is the new cutting edge of wildlife
programming.

~~~
NamTaf
The most criminal part of many nature documentaries is when they dub over
Attenborough for the US audience with someone with a US accent. It's
tantamount to sacrilege.

~~~
zeristor
The word sacrilege is particularly apt in this context.

------
tombrossman
Anyone know how the 4K feature detection works? For example, can a certain
user agent be spoofed to enable the higher-res version?

I ask because I use youtube-dl to watch iPlayer shows and it only grabs
standard HD versions. If anyone else UK based has figured this out I'd love to
learn how.

~~~
Torn
`-f bestvideo+bestaudio/best` might work: [https://github.com/rg3/youtube-
dl#format-selection](https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl#format-selection)

~~~
LeoPanthera
Isn't that the default, with no other arguments?

------
stevenwoo
This show is pretty amazing in 720P.

~~~
sandworm101
Ya, when it comes to BBC's top-flight documentaries, and anything
Attenborough, the resolution is very much beside the point. The imagery is
amazing for what it is, for how much effort and research is necessary to
gather it. I'd rather watch Attenborough talk about snails in black and white,
on an airport TV, than anything produced by the history channel in high-
dynamic 48k. That said, if any production deserves the absolute best it is a
BBC nature doc.

------
ihalip
It's a natural choice now that there are quite a lot of devices that support
HLG.

------
rb808
The Grand Tour is in HDR and the picture quality is amazing. Looking forward
to seeing more HDR content around as its way too scarce.

~~~
drewg123
Amazon's "The Man in the High Castle" is also HDR. Its the first HDR show I
watched, and it is amazing as well.

Many recent Netflix Originals (eg, the Marvel stuff) is in HDR as well.

------
zeristor
Does the AppleTV 4K BBC iPlayer app support UHD yet?

The BBC doesn’t seem to prioritise it. The iPlayer seems to play 720p for the
most part; perplexed as to why it’s not 1080p, an easy win.

